# Husband cheating



## Married47

Are there no on-line counselors who will help without charging. I cannot afford to pay for that with everything else that is going on.


----------



## mablenc

If either of you work see if your employer has an employee assistance program. They usually have some free visits or discounts. Also check with your medical insurance provider. It may be covered under mental health.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unique Username

Check with your local Catholic Charities. They have income based sliding scale counselors available. Sometimes as low as $5 a session...sometimes free.
And it doesn't matter whether you are Catholic, have any religion at all or are an Atheist even. It's just that Catholic Charities are already set up to help the community. 
The counselors are LCSW and it won't be a faith based counseling.


----------

